# Hedgehog not growing?



## EpicRainbow64 (Jun 22, 2014)

When I first got my hedgehog, he was 5.5 inches long, 4 weeks old.
I currently measured him now, he's still the same length and is at 10 weeks.
I'm starting to get confused about his "age". Is it even correct? I heard that when they're at 12 weeks, they quill one last time. If he doesn't, should I inform my breeder? I have no idea what to do anymore. Please help..


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Length is not the best way to measure a hedgehog. They can change their body shape depending on how they are laying or moving or stretching. They are quite bendable creatures. 

Weight is the best way to tell if your hedgehog is growing. 

Are you sure you your hedgehog was 4 weeks old? That is typically to young to be weaned and away from his mother. Perhaps he was 4 months old which would mean he might have been at the end of his growing cycle. 

I'm assuming he is eating and pooping normally. Some hedgehogs are just smaller. Also if he is gaining weight he may be getting wider and not longer. 

Do you have pictures of him as a baby and then now? I didn't really notice Penny growing all that much until I looked at her baby pictures. I was weighing her every day too and didn't really see the difference.


----------



## EpicRainbow64 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hmm, he actually DID gain weight. when I first brought him home, he was 1/4 of a pound. Now he's 3/4-1 pounds. I asked the breeder how old he was when I first saw him, she gave me the DOB on the receipt. It said it was on 5/18/14 and I got him at 6/19/14. I think she made a mistake. I do have pictures of him, but they're at weird angles, plus I don't know how to upload them.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

You can use tinypic.com to upload pictures, also can you weigh in grams? It is more accurate as pounds isn't good for weighing animals this size.


----------



## EpicRainbow64 (Jun 22, 2014)

Him on the bed "was" at 4 weeks.
On my hand "was" at 6 weeks.
Him on my mom's hand is at 7 weeks.
And him on the table is him at 10 weeks (right now)


----------



## EpicRainbow64 (Jun 22, 2014)

Well, the thing I use to see his weight does show grams.
When he first came home, he was at a little bit around under 125.
He's at 325 grams right now.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Nico tends to sit around 315 grams and is currently 5 months old. Before she was picked up at the breeders she weighed in at 243 grams at 7 weeks old. Since your baby is heavier than my baby, I would think his current weight at his age is ok. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong tho  So long as he's eating and drinking w/o problems and doesn't show signs of obesity or malnourishment at any rate.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

He definitely looks older than 4 weeks in the first picture but it is really hard to tell. 

As long as he is gaining weight and doesn't look to round he's fine. My little girl is twelve weeks old and she weighs 318. She stopped gaining weight dramatically around 10 weeks old. He might tapper off but all hedgehogs are different.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Her weight looks good to me. The weight she is at now is good for a smaller hedgehog at 10 weeks. The bad thing is that hedgehogs all come in so many different sizes ito can be hard to tell what their proper weight age ratio should be. The only person who can tell you for sure is a vet or breeder in person.


----------



## EpicRainbow64 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm probably gonna ask a vet, plus my hedgehog needs an examination anyways Thanks everyone


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He looks fine to me. 325g at 10 weeks is decent average weight. I guess I don't understand what the issue is?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nancy, I think OP was worried that the hedgehog wasn't growing length wise.


----------

